# Good week for me so far!



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Used a hammer!


All by yourself? :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

kaboler said:


> I've been stuck doing residential-like work. Nomex! To be honest, I can't say it's easier to run than BX, but stapling them to wood isn't so bad. (Used a hammer!)
> 
> My journeyman showed me some tricks on how to stuff a box so the drywallers don't get at it. He Zd's them inside instead of looping them inside, so when the router goes past and nicks one, they'll hit the tops.
> 
> ...


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Last I heard, Nomex was a fire resistant material used in flightsuits and race suits....didn't know they branched out to residential wiring too.....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Last I heard, Nomex was a fire resistant material used in flightsuits and race suits....didn't know they branched out to residential wiring too.....


 
Maybe it is the Canadian accent?:laughing:

Or maybe this?

http://www.ecplaza.net/tradeleads/seller/5843684/paper_wrapped_aluminumcopper.html


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

loomex. Sorry!


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't forget with NM cable you have to drive the staple really tight, you don't want that wire to move at all. Get it good and tight and it'll last you forever and a day.

12" from a box, unless it's a plastic box without internal clamps then it's 8". Every 4 1/2 feet between.

But remember, tight. Hammer those things home.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope it isn't a typo. Nomex may not be a bad idea in his case.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

kaboler said:


> loomex. Sorry!


How about Romex?:whistling2:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> How about Romex?:whistling2:


He's in Canada.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> He's in Canada.


:thumbup:


----------

